# Dual booting Ubuntu and Windows 10 freezes at grub2



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

I spent the past couple of days trying different stuff. I still can't get Ubuntu installed on my new laptop (http://store.hp.com/CanadaStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=1UG52UA&opt=ABL&sel=NTB).

All attempts freeze at the same point, "installing grub2 package...". P.s I left my PC for 5 hours, still never finishes.

1) I reformatted my laptop, reinstalled windows 10, shrank disk, choose along side windows, nothing.

2) I booted using Gparted, created partitions for both Windows and Ubuntu, windows installed fine, but Ubuntu stuck.

3) I choose something else, and created an ext4 / partition , and a swap partition manually, same.

4) Tried the 17 version of Ubuntu, same.

I use Rufus to create the bootable USB and I set it to create it for MBR for UEFI and Bios, just for UEFI and GPT for UEFI. I tried the fix which is listed here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/392254/ubuntu-install-hangs-at-installing-the-grub2-package/392273, same.

I'm really frustrated now and I think it's either the laptop, Windows 10 (to which I'm totally new), or the Ubuntu version itself.

Please advise, I need it urgently.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you just want to experiment with Ubuntu, there is an easier way. Install Oracle VirtualBox (free) and then install Ubuntu into it's virtual machine. Now Ubuntu will run inside a window on Windows10.


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

Not really experiment, I have to do certain work there. I heard about the virtual machine thing, but I think I should have a proper installation for what I plan to do. Could you please help me out? I can provide you with any information you require about my machine. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Just my own personal experience:

On a Win 7 Home install, I used Virtual Box to run Mint and at a later time Ubuntu.
Both ran well and I avoided the complications dual booting often seems to run into.
In the past I have installed Mint as my primary OS and seen no difference between primary and virtual.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

64-bit version of Ubuntu?


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

yes, this one ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso

please help, so frustrated


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Just to let you know, when configured for dual booting, if in the future you remove Ubuntu, you won't be able to boot Windows because you remove grub with Ubuntu. You would need to do a Windows repair from the Windows DVD.


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

Let's just get it installed first, then worry about removing it xD


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

Just tried with Linux Mint, same installer, same freeze at installing grub package....


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

At this point, would you like to try VirtualBox ? It emulates hardware, and gives you a clean machine to install into. No need to fidget with co-existing with Windows.


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes definitely, I would. Where should I start? I wish I didn't waste my time like that :/


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Download Virtual Box from here: https://www.virtualbox.org


----------



## MadmanRB (Sep 8, 2017)

It could be your image on the USB, I know rufus is a tool for many but there are others such as this one:

https://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/

Or this:

https://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-unetbootin-to-create-a-live-usb-linux/


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

I also dual boot a HP Spectre 360 with a 500GB M2-ssd which I have shrunk so as to split into two halves for Windows 10 and Linux. I opted out secure boot and UEFI and stick with the legacy booting mode. It is possible some motherboards can be Linux-unfriendly.

Mine is OK and works satisfactorily. It is the Ubuntu 17.04. The original factory-installed Windows 10 is untouched except in half of its factory ssd size.


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

Saikee how to opt out of UEFI and boot in legacy?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

The settings are in the Bios pages before the computer boots up an operating system. Search the Internet to see how to activate the Bios for your Laptop as each manufacturer may have his own hot key arrangement.


----------

